# Need help! Kitten always steps in his poop.



## webra (Nov 18, 2008)

I just got a male sphynx kitten (11 weeks) who steps in it with his hind legs when turning around to bury it. This happens EVERY time! 8O 

I'm using a large box, no lid, and "World's best" cat litter. We just have the one kitten.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Warm, wet wash cloth.

He is still a baby. I know it is messy, unsanitary and not fun to clean up after, but eventually he will mature and get more coordinated in his movements. It is possible you could SHOW him how to turn around, by being there with him as he poos and you help to physically move his body in a way that he doesn't step in his poo...but he's just doing what his instincts (_bury your waste to not attract unwanted attention_) are telling him to do.

Hmmm. Another thing to consider, I would expect firm, log-shaped poops to not be much of a problem. Is this kitten's stool very soft, runny or like diarrhea at all? If this is the case (_what a mess_!) you may want to see about having him checked at the vet for parasites, things like giardia, coccidia or tritrichomas foetas (sp?) and/or change to a food that his digestive system can handle better.

Just some ideas. Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## webra (Nov 18, 2008)

They seem a bit soft, but otherwise look pretty normal to me. We just had him checked at the vet, and no parasites were found. They do seem on the big side though. 

His breeder suggested his food be a mix of half Iams kitten and half sensitive stomach formula. He said this would help him go less often (he goes once a day). I'd rather him go more often if the smaller size keeps him from stepping in it!

I've been using unscented baby wipes on him. I'm glad he's hairless, or this would be much worse!


----------

